# Enfileire bumbum, bunda, cu, pele!



## franknagy

Enfileire _bumbum, bunda, cu, pele_ por rudeza!


----------



## pfaa09

Qual é a pergunta? O que pretende ver esclarecido?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Eu também não consigo perceber a pergunta do Franknagy, mas acho que ele deseja conhocer todos os sinônimos da palavra _cu_ tanto em Portugal como no Brasil e quais soam grosseiros, se não me engano...


----------



## franknagy

Gostaria  perguntar o uso. O que diz um moço a outro moço sobre uma rapariga quem tem bunda linda , e o que ele diz a sua namorada?


----------



## pfaa09

Depende da variante do português e do nível de formalidade.
Para Portugal:
Moço para outro moço: Aquela Miúda/Rapariga/Mulher tem um rabo/cu jeitoso/bem feito.
Para essa parte do corpo de uma mulher, temos algumas gírias.
Apesar de o termo "bunda" ser de origem brasileira, também o usamos por cá, talvez devido a influências de várias ordens.
Há outros termos, expressões. Depende da região.


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil, diz-se ‘bunda’ mais corriqueiramente para as situações que pergunta: de dois rapazes e de como um casal elogiaria um ao outro. “rabo” também ocorre, mas é mais vulgar, principalmente se proferido por bocas masculinas. “cu*” não é comum, mas ocorre em situações bastante vulgares. O formal é ‘glúteo/nádegas” e o termo mais neutro, talvez, seja ‘bumbum’.

* No Brasil, costuma haver diferença entre ‘cu’ e ‘bunda’. Este último diz respeito às nádegas, enquanto que o outro é o ânus.


----------



## Riccardo?

Como disse guihenning,  a palavra "cu", pelo menos no Brasil, é de muito baixo calão e só pode ser utilizada em situações muito informais e com pessoas com quem se tem muita intimidade. 
Um aviso principalmente para quem tem como lingua materna o espanhol ou o italiano, já que "CULO" NÃO É O MESMO QUE "CU" por mais que sejam etimologicamente parecidas, "cu" se refere ao ânus.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Riccardo? said:


> Um aviso principalmente para quem tem como lingua materna o espanhol ou o italiano, já que "CULO" NÃO É O MESMO QUE "CU" por mais que sejam etimologicamente parecidas, "cu" se refere ao ânus



Gostaria de ouvir a opinião dum português, parece-me que _cu_ é uma palavra informal mas não soa demasiado vulgar nem ofensiva em Portugal, corresponde mais ou menos ao brasileiro bunda, estou errado? Quanto à palavra culo em italiano e espanhol: soa bastante vulgar em  italiano, pelo contrário é um termo neutro e informal em castalhano.


----------



## Riccardo?

Sim, sou italiano, mas vivi dos seis aos quatorze anos em São Paulo, aprendi da forma mais dificil que as palavras tem significados diferentes.


----------



## Guigo

Com referência ao uso de CU, no Brasil, geralmente temos:

1. Quando se refere à parte do corpo humano (ânus), é bem vulgar mesmo;
2. Em alguns outros sentidos, é gíria pesada, mas menos vulgar: "aquele trabalho foi um CU para resolver";
3. A forma aumentativa CUZÃO, muito usada em São Paulo, para: babaca, idiota, imbecil; é gíria, mas não chega a ser muito vulgar.

Lembrete: CU é assento, mas não leva acento!


----------



## Carfer

Olaszinhok said:


> Gostaria de ouvir a opinião dum português, parece-me que _cu_ é uma palavra informal mas não soa demasiado vulgar nem ofensiva em Portugal, corresponde mais ou menos ao brasileiro bunda, estou errado? Quanto à palavra culo em italiano e espanhol: soa bastante vulgar em  italiano, pelo contrário é um termo neutro e informal em castalhano.



Não, não está errado. Dizer, por exemplo, _'E se levantasses o cu da cadeira e me viesses ajudar?' _não tem nada de ofensivo. Não é nada que se diga num contexto formal, mas não é propriamente grosseiro, é razoavelmente bem tolerado.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> _'E se levantasses o cu da cadeira e me viesses ajudar? Não é nada que se diga num contexto formal, mas não é propriamente grosseiro, é razoavelmente bem tolerado._


No português do Brasil também. Em vários casos de dizeres ou frases comuns, é tolerável. É calão para nós quando se trata literal e especificamente do ânus.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> No português do Brasil também. Em vários casos de dizeres ou frases comuns, é tolerável. É calão para nós quando se trata literal e especificamente do ânus.



Cá também, se bem que talvez com menor intensidade, mas, em boa verdade, isso não significa que _'ânus_' seja um substituto fácil de '_cu_'. Há um interdito relacionado com o órgão e o que realmente as pessoas evitam é referir-se a ele. Se tiverem de o mencionar e o ambiente não for propício a dizer _'cu_', usam circunlóquios.


----------



## pfaa09

Um termo bem usado em Portugal é "traseiro". Tinha-me esquecido de o mencionar na minha msg #5.
Como é óbvio, usa-se em contextos informais, entre amigos, ou pessoas chegadas.
Os termos: "rabo"; "rabiote", ou "rabiosque", são outros termos que se usam com frequência até mesmo em contexto mais formais do que o restrito grupo de amigos.
Exemplo. A entrada da escola, uma mãe diz ao seu filho na presença de outras pessoas ao lado: "mexe esse rabo, pois já estás atrasado!"
Isto não é de forma alguma ofensivo, nem tampouco algo que se deva evitar na presença de estranhos.

Nota: uma referência ao uso de "enfileire", verbo enfileirar.
Não é o melhor verbo para esta situação.
Enfileirar, é fazer uma fila ou entrar numa, é pôr coisas umas atrás das outras para formar uma fila.

Uma sugestão para futuro.
Título: Bumbum; Cu; Bunda; Pele.
Mensagem: *Podiam** (por favor) explicar os termos XXXXXX, e quando se usam?

*- podiam (plural) pois o pedido é para a comunidade, para várias pessoas.


----------



## Vanda

E pra não dizer esta palavra ''cabeluda'', as mulheres preferem os ''apelidos'': fiofó e outros já mencionados acima.


----------



## jazyk

Onde pele significa nádegas? Ou é erro de quem fez a pergunta?


----------



## pfaa09

jazyk said:


> Onde pele significa nádegas? Ou é erro de quem fez a pergunta?


É claramente erro. "Pele", separado, nada tem a ver com o pedido ou explicação.
A não ser que esteja mal explicada pelo facto de não ser um nativo de português.


----------

